# Cape Horn Tempress Hatches - Paintable?



## Go Deep (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a 2002 24 CH Offshore with the Tempress slam hatches. The problem is the sun has demolished the finish on the hatches and you get fiberglass splinters whenever you brush against them. Has anyone painted the hatches, if so, what did you use? I've replaced two of the hatches with new, but~ $180 forboth is outrageous.

Thanks

Ed


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

What I would do is sand them down with some sand paper, probably, 500 or 800 grit, then spary them with some polyurethane. that will take care of them..:usaflag


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

A customer of mine did that. They turned out great.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought all the Tempress hatches were plastic, not fiberglass.


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

Understand your pain on the hatches, but i just bought a slam hatch from tempress for my 04 24' cape and it was only $54 plus s/h.

BA


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

> *X-Shark (7/26/2008)*I thought all the Tempress hatches were plastic, not fiberglass.


The new hatches are plastic. I was up at the Cape Horn plant a couple of months ago and Scott said the old fiberglass material was a problem so Tempress changed.


----------



## Go Deep (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!

BA - want to reveal your source for the $54 slam hatches?

Thanks

Ed


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Walley World has a plastic spray designed for refinnishing outside plastic furniture. Its made by Krylon and is some good stuff and real easy because it is an airosol.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That's called Fusion.



http://www.krylon.com/products/fusion_for_plastic/


----------



## Go Deep (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the inputs!

Ed


----------

